# Italian D type Visa getting married



## sara85 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi,
I Live in Rome. I have Italian D type (student, long term) multiple entry visa. I am planning to get married in India and will return back for studies. Do I need to update my relationship status with the embassy else, is there any other procedures to follow?

Thanks in advance


----------

